# Légères saccades sur ATV 3



## Major fatal (30 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté une série en HD sur iTunes. Quand je la lis sur ma télé via l'Apple TV (3G), je constate de (très) légères saccades. Ce n'est pas très gênant, mais bon, quitte à acheter en HD, autant avoir une image nickel... 

J'ai testé en partage à domicile avec un Mac (OS Lion), puis en airplay avec un iPad 2... même constat.

Je suis chez Free (Freebox Révolution) et mon réseau wifi me parait être stable et de bonne qualité.

Quid donc de ce petit soucis ? Quelqu'un le rencontre-t-il ? Une affaire de réglages peut-être ??? 


D'avance merci


----------



## nikomimi (30 Avril 2012)

Si je dit pas de bétises ta connexion n'a rien à voir, vu que iTunes c'est du téléchargement pas du streaming. A moins que sa soit différents sur une AppleTV.


----------



## Major fatal (30 Avril 2012)

nikomimi a dit:


> Si je dit pas de bétises ta connexion n'a rien à voir, vu que iTunes c'est du téléchargement pas du streaming. A moins que sa soit différents sur une AppleTV.



Ben là, en l'occurence, la série est déjà téléchargée en totalité depuis plusieurs jours. La qualité du réseau wifi, si elle était en cause, le serait dans la relation Mac/ATV ou iPad/ATV. Mais bon, je ne pense pas.


Par contre, après visionnage de quelques extraits de la série (Games of Thrones) sur le Mac, je me demande si ce n'est pas la qualité de l'encodage qui est en cause. Sur un 24 pouces, c'est quasi imperceptible. Sur un TV 46 pouces, c'est... un poil plus perceptible.


----------



## Gwen (30 Avril 2012)

C'est ton ordi qui ne semble pas assez puissant pour la HD.

Es-tu en 720 ou en 1080 dans les préférences d'iTunes ?


----------



## Major fatal (30 Avril 2012)

gwen a dit:


> C'est ton ordi qui ne semble pas assez puissant pour la HD.
> 
> Es-tu en 720 ou en 1080 dans les préférences d'iTunes ?



Pour l'ordi, je ne sais pas, dans la mesure  où le problème est exactement le même d'iPad à ATV en Airplay.

Dans les préférences iTunes, je suis en 1080. Par contre, le fichier, je viens de vérifier, est en 720...


----------



## ktophe (30 Avril 2012)

Salut, c'est rien de méchant, avec l'apple tv 2 ça faisait ça aussi, je lisais les films avec l'apple tv en wifi les films qui était dans l'imac téléchargés au paravant. Maintenant j'ai l'apple tv 3 et je regarde les film directement avec l'apple tv sans passer par l'imac, car je telecharge du 1080 et avec l'imac c'est pas possible. De temps en temps quelques saccades aussi quand il y a des scènes en traveling, mais vraiment très peu et ça dépend des films.


----------



## Major fatal (30 Avril 2012)

ktophe a dit:


> Salut, c'est rien de méchant, avec l'apple tv 2 ça faisait ça aussi, je lisais les films avec l'apple tv en wifi les films qui était dans l'imac téléchargés au paravant. Maintenant j'ai l'apple tv 3 et je regarde les film directement avec l'apple tv sans passer par l'imac, car je telecharge du 1080 et avec l'imac c'est pas possible. De temps en temps quelques saccades aussi quand il y a des scènes en traveling, mais vraiment très peu et ça dépend des films.



Ok, merci.

Mais si je ne m'abuse. On ne peut que louer des films directement sur l'ATV, pas les acheter, vu qu'il n'y a pas d'espace de stockage ???


----------



## nikomimi (1 Mai 2012)

J'vois rien dans les spec mais ce serait étonnant qu'il n'y en est pas quand même, même un petit de 40go comme dans les ancienne freebox.


----------



## Gwen (1 Mai 2012)

L'Apple TV 3 à 512 de RAM, ce qui et le double de l'Apple TV 2 et ce qui lui permet de décoder sans soucis les films en HD 1080. 

Le stockage est de 8Go en SSD, mais il ne sert qu'à streamer du contenu, rien en sauvegarde réelle.


----------



## ktophe (1 Mai 2012)

Non tu ne peux pas acheter les films sur l'apple tv 3 car pas de disque dur. Quand tu loue un film, tu peux le regarder plusieurs fois pendant 48h, mais des lorsque que tu éteins l'apple tv faudra le re télécharger, mais sans re payer.

Seule l'apple tv 1 avait un disque dur


----------



## Major fatal (2 Mai 2012)

ktophe a dit:


> Salut, c'est rien de méchant, avec l'apple tv 2 ça faisait ça aussi, je lisais les films avec l'apple tv en wifi les films qui était dans l'imac téléchargés au paravant. Maintenant j'ai l'apple tv 3 et je regarde les film directement avec l'apple tv sans passer par l'imac, car je telecharge du 1080 et avec l'imac c'est pas possible. De temps en temps quelques saccades aussi quand il y a des scènes en traveling, mais vraiment très peu et ça dépend des films.




Ok. Donc, ça ne sert à rien que je passe des heures à bidouiller les réglages de l'ATV  

Un peu gênant quand même (même si, comme je l'ai dit, le problème est très léger), dans la mesure où Apple met en avant la fluidité parfaite du streaming... :mouais:


----------



## j-j (5 Mai 2012)

Curieux ces saccade. J'ai mes films et 720p et 1080p sur un HDD relier à un mac mini 1er génération pour faire serveur de films et je n'ai aucune saccade.
Tester avec ATV 2 et ATV 2012.


----------



## ktophe (5 Mai 2012)

saccade est peut être un grand mot. C'est juste des fois un manque de fluidité sur des traveling, mais c'est léger, faut vraiment être pinailleur tu n'as peut être pas vu


----------



## davidcaro2 (6 Mai 2012)

Je sais pas si ça peut te rassurer, mais j ai exactement le même problème. La location sur atv3 me provoque quelques saccades ( ou plutôt on a l impression d un saut d image.)
En fait, j ai le soucis avec mes locations et avec mes films achetés et streamés depuis l iMac avec AirPlay, alors que les sauts d image n apparaissent pas en lecture sur l iMac ou l iPad.
J avais le soucis déjà avec l atv2.
Au début j avais pensé a une saturation du réseau wifi, donc j ai connecté mon ATV à la freebox en ethernet... Mais résultat identique. ( donc exit le problème wifi)
Ce n est pas un problème de box car j avais la livebox, et le problème était identique. ( donc exit le problème de box)


Il me reste 2 options:
-soit la liaison wifi entre l iMac et la box, mais je n ai pas de soucis de débit sur mon réseau ( mais ça ne résoudrais pas les problèmes de location direct sur atv3)
-soit une prochaine maj de l atv3 qui enlèverai le problème.


C est vrai que sur le papier on s attend à avoir une image irréprochable.


----------



## davidcaro2 (11 Mai 2012)

Tiens, une maj 5.01.Peut être , peut on espérer une correction de ce problème.


----------



## ktophe (11 Mai 2012)

davidcaro2 a dit:


> Tiens, une maj 5.01.Peut être , peut on espérer une correction de ce problème.


 
Il y a une mise à jour de dispo aujourd'hui? J'ai regardé hier soir pas de mise à jour! Car hier soir grose mise à jour de l'osx sur l'imac, mise à jour sur l'iphone, je me suis dit tiens il doit y en avoir une aussi sur l'apple tv du coup ils ont l'air motivé chez apple lol , j'ai allumé l'apple tv pour voir mais rien


----------



## davidcaro2 (11 Mai 2012)

Je suis allé dans les réglages, mettre à jour ... Et hop 5.01

J ai pas encore essayé, pour voir si ça a amélioré les saccades


----------



## ktophe (11 Mai 2012)

Oui j'ai vu sur le net que la mise à jour date d'aujourd'hui. Hier soir elle était pas dispo.

Je doute que ça supprime les saccades. Ca règle surtout le problème lié à la récente mise à jour vers la version 5.0, qui entrainait des coupures du partage à domicile et ça c'est vraiment une bonne nouvelle! C'était très chiant!


----------



## G34 (12 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,
Ayant aussi des saccades avec mon ATV3 (travelling, véhicules en mouvement, etc.), je me permets de relancer le fil afin de savoir si quelqu'un a trouvé un moyen de les atténuer.
Merci pour vos éventuelles réponses.


----------

